# Most embaressing moment of my life !



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Picture the scene in a bed with a really trim bird who all of my mates have been trying to poke but failed no one can believe I'm upstairs with her. Anyway half way through the dirty deed I went floppy !!!! Tried again same thing and again same thing then once more so bloody embaressing I can't bloody believe it !


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Serious reply - If its happened before get yourself to the doctors, If not Marc might be correct

Not so serious - Don't pull guard next time


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

nah, i think the pressure to perform for the fit bird got to you, where do you drinking or doing drugs?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Mate! Bad times! The General got a little shell shock i think! Or like marc said if you was intoxicated in some way, You let the team down mate... lol onli messin, anabolic s can cause this if your on them???,

Seriously go get it checked out.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

marc said:


> nah, i think the pressure to perform for the fit bird got to you, where do you drinking or doing drugs?


I'd drank 4 strongbows and had a line of marching powder thats it ! I was like wtf

it was the first time it's ever happened to me and I can't believ it did


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Mate! Bad times! The General got a little shell shock i think! Or like marc said if you was intoxicated in some way, You let the team down mate... lol onli messin, anabolic s can cause this if your on them???,
> 
> Seriously go get it checked out.


No mate never done anabolics it was my first time drinking in about 3 months and my first time sniffing Charlie ever ! Dunno why I did the Charlie it was free and everyone else was doing it .


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Had a mate this happened to about a year ago, still take the mick now lmao. Although that may not be what you want to hear.... Plus its 'embarrassing'....lol

Now a song for your enjoyment






The non-bald one (Steven Lynch) is one of my favourite comedians


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Wouldnt worry about it

probs the pressure to do a ron jeremy on her took its toll

Also i dunno about coke, but trying to take a piss let alone get the soldiers marchin after anything with amphetamines in is a nightmare


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Tut Tut! Its the beak then init,

Still id get checked out just to be safe...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Gianluca for the first time and beer after a long break are most likely the culprits there!


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Prob the intoxication, and after the first time, the pressure would be too much and wouldnt help trying as second time.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Aha cheers everyone i've promised myself i'm going to meet her sober and smash the granny out of her :thumb

I think it was the fact I was intoxicated because i've never had this problem before .


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

I can still bang a mix in even when ive drunk about 15 pints. Thats not really an embarrassing tale going limp while ya shaggin a bird, it can happen to anyone, happned to me before. The lass wasnt bothered though.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Not even a passing comment about the video!! It fits the topic so well


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

She probably wasnt missing much thats why! lol Only messin! lol


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Dont take that, man up... oops sorry got to think before i type


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

my money is it was the beke - i know lads late teens early 20's who need viagra as they get the diddy dick from snorting - it's very common and guess you are one of the guys who gets the short end of the stick at low dosages (see what I done their - man I'm clever)....

Anyhoo, liquid/gel viagra appears to be the way forward in these situtions.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Or just dont sniff it! that works...lol


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Or just dont sniff it! that works...lol


I'm not gonna ! First time and I regret it !


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Good lad! Drugs are not good for the training!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Should have turned it on the bird. Given her shit about not performing well, or making her feel like it was her fault or something. Anything to regain your dignity in that situation, mate. Bitches love mind games. Unlucky though. :laugh:

I remember this one time little Imy got stuck in a floppy. Not quite the same situation as yours, but damn close.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Imy said:


> Should have turned it on the bird. Given her shit about not performing well, or making her feel like it was her fault or something. Anything to regain your dignity in that situation, mate. Bitches love mind games. Unlucky though. :laugh:
> 
> I remember this one time little Imy got stuck in a floppy. Not quite the same situation as yours, but damn close.


Aha I should of ! She asked me was I that bad aha I'm sacking training off tommorow to go and deal with the matter anyway so hopefully i will regain my dignity then


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

hendy1992 said:


> Aha I should of ! She asked me was I that bad aha I'm sacking training off tommorow to go and deal with the matter anyway so hopefully i will regain my dignity then


Whatever you do, do not;

a) Apologise

B) Make it out like it's your fault

c) Blame it on something you've done/taken/etc.

This entire situation is her fault. Make damn well sure she's aware of it. She'll try 100x harder next time.

And there will be a next time.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Imy said:


> Whatever you do, do not;
> 
> a) Apologise
> 
> ...


Imy ! I feel like your yoda your words are so wise


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, Imy, legend in your own lunchtime!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Got to say Imy! Thats the best advice i have heard on this whole forum! lol

BLAME HERRRRRR! lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Simple equation:

Bird + Charlie = embarrassing situation = Bad times

Bird + Shed load of guilt and a truck full of self conciousness its your fault for the bad situation =

Best damn sex of your life! (Or a slap) lol


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Viagra. Makes the world very blue.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

You let down the team mate! only joking 

Drugs are bad mmmmmkay.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you talked to Frank about this unfair situation??? lol


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


> LOL, Imy, legend in your own lunchtime!


 :thumb


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounding like an age factor - I'm deducting from your post alone (and then assuming from your nickname that you're b.1992), sounded like you haven't got much (quoting Joe Rogan) dick-control yet.

I don't have one, but I have this idea you won't have much saying on what it does until your mid-twenties (not that men will ever have much control over it in the first palce. lol... **)

If that's the case, then let it grow on you and as you get more confident you'll grow out of it.

If not (and if you're older, and perhaps cockier) then allow me the following










Now that I got Nelson Muntz out of my system, it seems to me these events are more often than not about your head, rather than body - it won't make it less embarrassing I'd assume, but if self-assurance is really the key factor here then I hope this helps.

You'll be just fine. Your ego probably won't (sucks to be you, I'm soglad I'm not a man it's not even funny) but everything else will 

-

** FYI, it's always a good idea to get your lady friends to listen to Joe Rogan's stand up routines. He talks about dick-issues all the time, it's particularly helpful if you have a jealous one... been a while since I last told my feller off because some disease infested skank passed by us wearing a belt for a skirt. What can ya do, you gotta look... But I digress, my point is, um, Joe Rogan is a genious.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Whatever you do, do not;
> 
> a) Apologise
> 
> ...


btw, Imy's young but he's got a point - making excuses is lame. (I'm sure he's yet to control his, but at least he's got the theory well studied :laugh

For further info, please refer to movie Waiting...


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> btw, Imy's young but he's got a point - making excuses is lame. (I'm sure he's yet to control his, but at least he's got the theory well studied :laugh
> 
> For further info, please refer to movie Waiting...


My maturity AND masculinity have been pulled into question in a single statement. Talk about harsh.

As always, K', your ego boost has been much appreciated. Thank you. :laugh:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

I think this has got out of Hand! lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

What, no hand jokes yet? This is beyond dissapointing at this point.



Imy said:


> My maturity AND masculinity have been pulled into question in a single statement. Talk about harsh.
> 
> As always, K', your ego boost has been much appreciated. Thank you. :laugh:


Lets talk it over a herbal tea and biscuits.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> What, no hand jokes yet? This is beyond dissapointing at this point.
> 
> Lets talk it over a herbal tea and biscuits.


Alright, but you're buying.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure, I buy mine, you buy yours.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Sure, I buy mine, you buy yours.


I own no currency. Only an alpaca in a sombrero.

Not sure if that's legal tender in this country. :nerd:


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

It is in Burnley!


----------



## elReecho (May 17, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> It is in Burnley!


Straw is legal tender in Burnley... >.<


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

so is flesh, with! with! A pic of a pukka pie as the emblem on it...lol


----------

